# Convict, firemouth or green terror?



## briang6 (Jan 6, 2011)

So im trying to decide between the two and i have some questions. First off, would two male firemouths or convicts be able to live together? Or two females. I am going to order them online and they cannot guarantee them being male or female. Same thing for convicts. Also would i be able to keep one of each? Is there a reputable online store i can use? I have a 35 gallon tank. Would this be sufficient for a green terror? I have kept many cichlids before and i can keep it very clean. Any other advice about this would be helpful. THank you!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I looked up some stuff about both of these fish before. I owned a Convict for a very short time and have never owed a Terror. But, off the to of my head from what I think I remember I am thinking that 2 Convicts, male or female would be okay together provided they have enough room. Convict and Terror (They live up to their names) no. Two Terrors.....I'm thinking no. I would also think that 35 gals might be a little small for them. I AM ONLY TELLING YOU WHAT I THINK I REMEMBER AND I MIGHT BE TOTALLY WRONG SO GET SOMEONE ELSE'S OPINION FIRST. But, I am 100% sure that I read that Green Terrors live up to their names and will terrorize pretty much anything else in the tank.


----------

